# Fire Avery



## Ninjatune

I've had it with him. He's had his shot and has proven that he can't get it done. What a PATHETIC performance tonight against the Lakers, and while I know our players have not been performing up to par, it is brutally obvious that there is NO game plan being executed. 

I was his biggest fan at one time, but am officially off that wagon. I want his head.


----------



## Basel

The announcers were just saying that Mark Cuban was staring right at him for a good 3-4 minutes during the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Ninjatune

At least were on the same page.


----------



## VeN

its funny watching the post game show and hes talkin about "we didnt execute our game plan the first half" i call bs, i bet they executed it to perfection, which is exactly why they were down so much.


----------



## t1no

We did not do anything different from the last game we played against the Lakers. I'm not angry, just really disappointed.


----------



## joser

wow, so much hate on Avery. why? I thought he is one of the best coaches out there.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

joser said:


> wow, so much hate on Avery. why? I thought he is one of the best coaches out there.


giving Avery Johnson the keys to the Mavs is like giving your grandmother the keys to the Mach 5. Sure she looks good on straight aways but you find out she cant drive once the road has some curves!


----------



## HB

Maybe the team isn't that good


----------



## Ninjatune

HB said:


> Maybe the team isn't that good


I call BS on that one. We've all seen what this team can do when Avery lets go of the reigns a little and let's them play their game. He becomes way too involved and feels the need to control every aspect of the game from the sidelines. And look at that last play from the game last night? I understand that there is only 4 seconds on the clock and that JHo didn't deliver the best pass, but you can draw up something better than Dirk coming off a high screen to catch and create by himself? 

Everyone knows that Avery inherited a stacked team that always wins 50+ and makes it to the playoffs, but what has he done with that team since? If anyone else saw the looks Cuban was giving him last night, it was like it was written on his forehead.


----------



## edwardcyh

I may be ready for that change.

I spend last night upgrading the hard drive in my TiVo DVR, and I guess it was time well spent. I missed the loss, and now I have almost 600 hours of capacity. 

Just out of curiosity, has anybody noticed how Kidd kind of disappeared in the last 3 games or so? At least according to the boxscore, he was barely present in the game....


----------



## Ninjatune

He was sitting for the entire comback. Lue was running the point, and doing a pretty decent job at it, during the 25 point comeback. He definitley was not the Kidd we need to beat these western conference teams.


----------



## edwardcyh

Time to trade for Devin Harris? :lol:


----------



## xray

I didn’t catch the game, but to replace a coach you either need a death (which Ninja has called for) or a trend.

Since he’s not dead yet, let’s look at the trend. The height of Avery’s tenure was the ’06 playoff accent past San Antonio and a short handed Phoenix. It’s my personal opinion that the confidence and momentum of those series took them to that two game lead. 

It’s been reality ever since the 4th quarter of Game 3 vs. the Heat. He’s preaching tenacious defense to a team led by Dirk Nowitzki, which is a fault in itself. If your team leader cannot subscribe to the “Plan”, you’re fighting a losing battle. 

So to me, it’s a choice between correcting one or more of three issues. 1) Keep Avery, and do a better job of designing a team after his mindset, which in essence means trading Dirk. 2) Fire Avery, and promote Paul Westphal (who is better suited to coaching a game Dirk and Kidd would excel in). 3) This option involves doing something I’ve been a proponent of for years, but is directly opposed by all in Mavericks brass, and that’s to bring a dominant and make Dirk second fiddle. At that point, your grandmother could coach the Mavs – it wouldn’t matter…


----------



## apelman42

"Fire Avery"

AhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahHhazhasdhfasdhahahaahahahahHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHA.

Avery screwed Devin up...good thing Devin's young though...he'll be able to repolish.


----------



## Dean the Master

I am wondering what if Cuban hires Jeff Van Gundy...


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> ... to bring a dominant and make Dirk second fiddle. At that point, your grandmother could coach the Mavs – it wouldn’t matter…


Isn't that what Cuban tried to do by bringing in Kidd? Let Kidd handle the ball and relieve the pressure on Dirk of having to constantly carry the team....

Apparently, AJ can dull even HOFer PG like Kidd...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

let them run Avery! you can over coach the backups!


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Isn't that what Cuban tried to do by bringing in Kidd? Let Kidd handle the ball and relieve the pressure on Dirk of having to constantly carry the team....


dom·i·nant [dom-uh-nuhnt] 
–adjective 1. ruling, governing, or controlling; having or exerting authority or influence: dominant in the chain of command. ex. Kobe, LeBron
2. Having the nature and/or willpower greater than others around him, especially Dirk.


----------



## Ninjatune

For the right price, I can make AJ dissappear. I'd prefer Westphal running the show.


----------



## t1no

Fire Avery then Hire JVG.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Fire Avery then Hire JVG.


lol oh come on be serious


----------



## t1no

I am serious. Do you not like JVG?


----------



## edwardcyh

If you don't like a defense-preaching Avery, how would you like to have JVG?


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> dom·i·nant [dom-uh-nuhnt]
> –adjective 1. ruling, governing, or controlling; having or exerting authority or influence: dominant in the chain of command. ex. Kobe, LeBron
> 2. Having the nature and/or willpower greater than others around him, especially Dirk.


Wow... nice definition of Kidd.


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> If you don't like a defense-preaching Avery, how would you like to have JVG?


Not all defense-preaching coaches are the same, not all are controlling like Avery. and i do like defense-preaching coaches.


----------



## t1no

Avery is not a good offensive coach but he still tries to control every play.
JVG is a much better defensive coach. He's not a good offensive coach, we all know that and so does he. But that's okay because we have JKidd and Westpal.


----------



## Block

omg imagine if avery was fired along with NJ coach Frank. Nj hires Avery to coach Harris. Dallas hires Frank. 

We have a conundrum.


----------



## xray

Block said:


> omg imagine if avery was fired along with NJ coach Frank. Nj hires Avery to coach Harris. Dallas hires Frank.
> 
> We have a conundrum.


Careful, you'll give ABC ideas for a new reality show.

Coachswap. :raised_ey


----------



## xray

xray said:


> dom·i·nant [dom-uh-nuhnt]
> –adjective 1. ruling, governing, or controlling; having or exerting authority or influence: dominant in the chain of command. ex. *Kobe, LeBron*
> 2. Having the nature and/or willpower greater than others around him, especially Dirk.





edwardcyh said:


> Wow... nice definition of Kidd.


How exactly is Kidd comparable to Kobe and/or LeBron? :thinking2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

the only option is Larry Brown and since weve already destroyed our future he cant do that to us...


----------



## xray

> The latest example of tension came after the Mavericks' 102-100 loss to the Los Angeles Lakers, when owner Mark Cuban and coach Avery Johnson had a heated exchange shortly after the game, according to two sources.
> 
> The Mavericks had fallen behind by 21 at halftime and 25 in the third quarter before making a comeback. Afterward, an apparent heat-of-the-moment argument happened in Johnson's office.


Just a small incident, but these things add up. :whistling:

Source


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> How exactly is Kidd comparable to Kobe and/or LeBron? :thinking2:


Oooooooh.... imagine if Dallas pulled a MEM and gave up Dirk for Varejao so CLE can build a real contender.


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> Oooooooh.... imagine if Dallas pulled a MEM and gave up Dirk for Varejao so CLE can build a real contender.


Why trade a flopper for another flopper?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

:rofl2:

is it me or does AJ look madd nervous over there on the sidline?


----------



## VeN

in the post game he sounded like he was giving his farewell speech...


----------



## t1no

haha really? someone give me a link if possible plz.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> haha really? someone give me a link if possible plz.



I think i recorded that, if I did ill upload to youtube.


----------



## t1no

Thanks VeN.


----------



## xray

VeN said:


> in the post game he sounded like he was giving his farewell speech...


I was listening for that tone as well - and he definitely sounded like a guy making excuses.


----------



## VeN

t1no said:


> Thanks VeN.


ya sry, had stopped recording, but they may play it on espn or somethin. i think his day sare just about numbered.. i just heard about the shouting match between he and cubes too, wow..


----------



## VeN

xray said:


> I was listening for that tone as well - and he definitely sounded like a guy making excuses.


side note:

the team just looks totally dejected right now. they were showing everyone after the game, heads slumped down and everything. I have a real bad feeling they arent going to make the playoffs. I saw GS play the other night and they look fired up..


----------



## xray

If it's possible for an entire organization to be dejected and worn out, it's this one. Perhaps Cuban's pampering has backfired, and they've become spoiled? Avery may not be the one to go, but this team needs a real good gutting - maybe ownership is more the problem? :thinking2:


----------



## VeN

xray said:


> If it's possible for an entire organization to be dejected and worn out, it's this one. Perhaps Cuban's pampering has backfired, and they've become spoiled? Avery may not be the one to go, but this team needs a real good gutting - maybe ownership is more the problem? :thinking2:


i think the kidd trade was a make or break for the season, and I think the players are coming to the realization that kidd isnt the fix they needed. hes been pretty terrible, and its not entirely his fault. idk why kidd would be AJ's choice to take a buzzer beater or out of bounds 3 shot.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

xray said:


> If it's possible for an entire organization to be dejected and worn out, it's this one. Perhaps Cuban's pampering has backfired, and they've become spoiled? Avery may not be the one to go, but this team needs a real good gutting - maybe ownership is more the problem? :thinking2:


after years of horrendous basketball Cubes at least made the mavericks a pro team again...And Cuban looks as pissed and baffled by AJ's coaching as we do. I gotta say I still love Cuban as the owner...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

VeN said:


> i think the kidd trade was a make or break for the season, and I think the players are coming to the realization that kidd isnt the fix they needed. hes been pretty terrible, and its not entirely his fault. idk why kidd would be AJ's choice to take a buzzer beater or out of bounds 3 shot.


I think thats more about this team over passing in a lot a situations...players need to start faking the swing to JKidd a lot more and creating it seems Kidd gets screwed into taking a lot of 3's and deep twos because the ball is swung to him with 2 seconds on the clock. this cannot happen more the 2-3 times per game. Kidd can punish you with limited shots. The over passing turns Kidd into a volume shooter and that is the wrong answer! Also, not that I personally care beyond the needs of the team, but I would guess that Kidd loses about 5-6 assist a night from people who cant finish or over pass...


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think thats more about this team over passing in a lot a situations...players need to start faking the swing to JKidd a lot more and creating it seems Kidd gets screwed into taking a lot of 3's and deep twos because the ball is swung to him with 2 seconds on the clock. this cannot happen more the 2-3 times per game. Kidd can punish you with limited shots. The over passing turns Kidd into a volume shooter and that is the wrong answer! Also, not that I personally care beyond the needs of the team, but I would guess that Kidd loses about 5-6 assist a night from people who cant finish or over pass...


this is true too, ill admit that.


----------



## VeN

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5u6QQCsNSM4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5u6QQCsNSM4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dragnsmke1

the Sun is blue?!!!:azdaja:


----------



## CTownHommie

edwardcyh said:


> Oooooooh.... imagine if Dallas pulled a MEM and gave up Dirk for Varejao so CLE can build a real contender.



CAVS Fan here...That would be awesome!

AV, 13 Mil Expiring, 2 First, for DIRK?

GO CAVS


----------



## croco

I think the failure has been as much his fault as the player's. You could write a book about what was first, the lack of mentally tough players you (as a fan) will put 100 percent trust into or the lack of smart coaching at the end of games. It seems like the team doesn't get Avery's message anymore, if they ever got it. The thing is I don't know if any other coach can get this team over the hump, maybe it is time to move no for everyone.


----------



## xray

This reminds me of Motta to MacLeod. 



> The 1986-87 Mavericks team had their most successful regular-season to date, going 55–27 and winning their first Midwest Division title. But despite the great expectations surrounding the team, they self-destructed in the playoffs. After hammering the Seattle SuperSonics by 22 points in Game 1, the bottom dropped out for the Mavs, as they lost Games 2 and 3 in close fashion before succumbing in Game 4 in Seattle.
> 
> Following the unexpected early playoff exit, Motta, who had been with the team since its inception, shockingly resigned as head coach. John MacLeod, who had led the Phoenix Suns to nine playoff berths in 11 seasons including an NBA Finals run in 1976, was hired as his replacement.


They reached the WCF the next year.


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> This reminds me of Motta to MacLeod.
> 
> 
> 
> They reached the WCF the next year.


Great. Bring back MacLeod!


----------



## xray

So we agree - he's a good motivator (except for that little event in June '06), but he's not a good coach.


----------



## croco

I disagree, motivation is only one aspect of coaching, it's probably the most important, but make your team believe in themselves is just as important. It seems like he has failed at that.


----------



## xray

I can agree with that as well.


----------



## Jet

I know how I would motivate the players... :whistling:



:angel:


But in all seriousness.. I don't think it's time to fire Avery. Avery didn't want Kidd in Dallas. He led them to the Finals and 67 wins, and yes, although nothing was amounted out of those seasons, it's like any other coach in Mavs history has done that, so I think keep him around for a little longer.


----------



## croco

My gut feeling is that I have less confidence in him as the coach than in most of our players and that's saying something :whoknows:


----------



## xray

Jet (and others) - Don't you have to have a scapegoat if this team misses the playoffs? You're right, he has done what no other Mavs coach has before him, but that simply set the bar higher for himself and the team...:whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

I have one scapegoat, and one ONLY:

AVERY JOHNSON

Remember how AJ played to GSW's game by going small last playoff? When critics finally cornered him this season in interviews, his excuse was Damp hurting.

How about last night? Damp registered a whopping 12 minutes and ZERO PF's. So we know he wasn't in foul trouble, and AJ simply refused to use him.

When you play to your opponent's game, the results will be.......


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> I have one scapegoat, and one ONLY:
> 
> AVERY JOHNSON
> 
> Remember how AJ played to GSW's game by going small last playoff? When critics finally cornered him this season in interviews, his excuse was Damp hurting.
> 
> How about last night? Damp registered a whopping 12 minutes and ZERO PF's. So we know he wasn't in foul trouble, and AJ simply refused to use him.
> 
> When you play to your opponent's game, the results will be.......


I'm also getting tired of his excuses, I don't know if he realizes that he is using them because he wants to be a no excuses guy, but this is just not the case with him.


----------



## edwardcyh

The GSW game was one of the first DAL game I've watched in a LOOOONG time, and I couldn't believe how small we played the majority of the game.

When is AJ going to figure out that Bass is best at 4? Seriously, he's barely big enough to play PF at 6-8, and wanting him to play 5 for 20+ minutes is simply outrageous. Gee... you think GSW's 15 offensive rebounds had something to do with the absence of Damp? Damp is one of the best on the team at boxing out with his size and strength, but noooooo.... we can't have that in the game!

Last night could have been VERY different with Kidd/JET/JHo/Bass/Damp out there.

Sorry, but I am just extremely frustrated with AJ.


----------



## edwardcyh

That's it, we should make this the official FIRE AVERY club of BBF.com!


----------



## croco

Let's face the facts: We are one of the best rebounding teams, Golden State is close to the worst. They outrebounded us by 9, had 15 offensive rebounds. We were a whopping +12 with Dampier in the game ...

Like you said, Bass is strictly a 4 and can't play center, he just can't because he is not tall enough. Unless he grows some inches he will never be able to because he is not a good defender either.


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> Like you said, Bass is strictly a 4 and can't play center, he just can't because he is not tall enough. Unless he grows some inches he will never be able to because he is not a good defender either.


I have never found it fair that people expect him to clog up the lane on defense because I never thought he's big enough to play 5. He doesn't have the length to be an effective shot blocker in the paint, nor does he have the speed to keep up with the slashing guards, but he does ok against players of similar size.

Basically, let him play 4, and we'll be much better...


----------



## t1no

I just want Bass to improve his help defense.


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> I just want Bass to improve his help defense.


:cheers:


----------



## xray

This from Eddie Sefco:



> If you want to get rid of Johnson, you probably are overreacting. Second, if you want Larry Brown, all you’re doing is switching control freaks. Sometimes, the devil you know is better than the one you don’t.
> 
> Personally, I don’t think Johnson has lost this team. And that would be the only reason to dump him with three years left on his contract.
> 
> Now if the first round is a four-and-out, maybe things change.
> 
> If Johnson is jettisoned -- and again, I don’t think he will be -- a more logical replacement is a lot closer to home: either Paul Westphal or Del Harris. Both would be an instant hit among the players and would merge the Don Nelson way with the Avery Johnson way.
> 
> Might not be a bad idea.


I like the last sentence. :raised_ey


----------



## croco

He is a better coach than Mr. Right Way.


----------



## croco

It's over, he has lost this team and the team has lost it.


----------



## xray

I can't follow it as closely as I used to; all I know is that this roster has too much talent to go out in the first round again. :mad3


----------



## VeN

"and would merge the Don Nelson way with the Avery Johnson way"

great... merge two failures..


----------



## edwardcyh

At least the Stars are in the 2nd round!


----------



## Jet

...Bye Avery. I've lost my faith in you. If I could write a letter to Avery it would say something like this. 

Dear Mr. Avery, (Yes, I would say Mr. Avery)

I just want you to know that I am a huge fan of you... As a player. I was very supportive of your first few years, but then you make me question your coaching tactics by pulling stupid stunts like not having Brandon Bass play at all in the fourth quarter when his energy is needed on the floor, but rather have Josh Howard play when he's playing so God awful that even his drug dealer doesn't want him to play anymore and wouldn't mind cutting off his supply. Also, putting JJ Barea in the game. What the hell is that? Did you noticed that he lost a 7 point lead in about 2 and a half minutes while playing? Honestly, he's not good at anything, and deserves to be traded for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a pair of socks to some small French town (because he plays like he's from France). At least peanut butter and jelly will give us a little bit of happiness while consuming it, and socks will keep our feet warm. Oh, and not being able to realize that the team was playing better with Kidd not in the game, but you still decide to keep him in? Without Kidd, they brought the deficit down to 5 points, but you say, "Oh, this lineup seems to be working great, so let's put Kidd in and see if it will remain good" but when they start to slip, you do nothing about it. Yeah, real smart there, hun. Another thing about Brandon Bass... You don't put enough trust in this guy. He was single handedly keeping the Mavs in the game at the end of the second quarter. Also, I'm sure he can handle guarding a center who doesn't score much, so give him the damn start! 

Yeah, that's pretty much it. I'm pretty pissed right now.


----------



## VeN

Jet said:


> but rather have Josh Howard play when he's playing so God awful that even his drug dealer doesn't want him to play anymore and wouldn't mind cutting off his supply.


lmaaaaaaaaaaao!!! :rofl::rofl2::lol:


----------



## Deke

i really hope he gets fired cuz hes my dream coach for the bulls.


----------



## Dre

He's never been or will be a better coach than Larry Brown. 

I think we just initially overrated him. He's an above average coach. He preaches defense and getting yourself good offensive looks. 

Where he fails is as a rotation manager and in making adjustments. He'll stick with the gameplan until it runs us into the ground, and he won't adjust until it's too late, if at all.

He'll land elsewhere in the league. We all initially felt he could've been a special coach, but in reality, he's in the lot with Rick Carlisle, Jim O'Brien, etc. Good coaches who'll only take a team so far before their faults become too much to bear. 

If I was forced into a decision now, I'd say Cuban will give him one more year, but in this West he'll do nothing with it and he'll be gone. Del Harris would be a good choice IMO.


----------



## croco

Jet said:


> ...Bye Avery. I've lost my faith in you. If I could write a letter to Avery it would say something like this.
> 
> Dear Mr. Avery, (Yes, I would say Mr. Avery)
> 
> I just want you to know that I am a huge fan of you... As a player. I was very supportive of your first few years, but then you make me question your coaching tactics by pulling stupid stunts like not having Brandon Bass play at all in the fourth quarter when his energy is needed on the floor, but rather have Josh Howard play when he's playing so God awful that even his drug dealer doesn't want him to play anymore and wouldn't mind cutting off his supply. Also, putting JJ Barea in the game. What the hell is that? Did you noticed that he lost a 7 point lead in about 2 and a half minutes while playing? Honestly, he's not good at anything, and deserves to be traded for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich and a pair of socks to some small French town (because he plays like he's from France). At least peanut butter and jelly will give us a little bit of happiness while consuming it, and socks will keep our feet warm. Oh, and not being able to realize that the team was playing better with Kidd not in the game, but you still decide to keep him in? Without Kidd, they brought the deficit down to 5 points, but you say, "Oh, this lineup seems to be working great, so let's put Kidd in and see if it will remain good" but when they start to slip, you do nothing about it. Yeah, real smart there, hun. Another thing about Brandon Bass... You don't put enough trust in this guy. He was single handedly keeping the Mavs in the game at the end of the second quarter. Also, I'm sure he can handle guarding a center who doesn't score much, so give him the damn start!
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty much it. I'm pretty pissed right now.


Haha, you should really send that to the Mavs, it's fitting. 

Can't we fire Avery before Game 5 ?


----------



## edwardcyh

Awesome letter, Jet.

You didn't mention how he insisted to play Stack, who BRICKED or AIRBALLED nearly all his shots. The dude wasn't firing on offense, and his defensive assignment blew by him on a regular basis....

I'd have given all those minutes to Eddie Jones....


----------



## edwardcyh

Deke said:


> i really hope he gets fired cuz hes my dream coach for the bulls.


As a fan of NBA, I would not wish that kind of disappointment for the Bulls.


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Awesome letter, Jet.
> 
> You didn't mention how he insisted to play Stack, who BRICKED or AIRBALLED nearly all his shots. The dude wasn't firing on offense, and his defensive assignment blew by him on a regular basis....
> 
> *I'd have given all those minutes to Eddie Jones*....


We are really desperate :dancingpadlock:


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> We are really desperate :dancingpadlock:


Why doesn't Lue get the nod over Barea?

Eddie Jones still has a few drops left in his tank, but I REALLY think Stack is running on empty.


----------



## croco

Jones is washed-up, as is Stack, Lue isn't much better either, we are talking about a crapshoot.

And Barea:



> Ask yourself this question as it relates to P.O.R.P.I.’S: How do you like Stack’s chances of getting to the rim on one leg? (Or, this year, on two?) How do you like George’s chances of creating for himself and finishing inside? *How do you like JJB’s chances of even seeing the rim?*


http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=414


----------



## Ninjatune

Avery continues to impress me with his inability to do anything positive for this team. If Cubes keeps him around, I doubt I will be able to root for this team anymore.


----------



## Jet

edwardcyh said:


> You didn't mention how he insisted to play Stack, who BRICKED or AIRBALLED nearly all his shots. The dude wasn't firing on offense, and his defensive assignment blew by him on a regular basis....


Oh yikes. Let me add something real quick about him.

One more player that has really has me upset is Jerry Stackhouse. I've never liked Jerry, but honestly... he pulls a groin muscle every 3 weeks, and that's something to be shaky about. I think you should just place him on injured reserve and have him sing the National Anthem every game, because he can't _miss_ doing that, everyone enjoys it, and it's offensive to no one, unlike his jumper... or... lack thereof?

Oh and sorry for whoever I insulted about French part. I don't care much for France.

BTW, Happy Birthday Josh Howard! We all love you!  Not only is it his Birthday, it's his Golden Birthday so he better kick it tomorrow... or else.


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> Not only is it his Birthday, it's his Golden Birthday so he better kick it tomorrow... or else.


Josh Howard is 50? :jawdrop:


----------



## croco

xray said:


> Josh Howard is 50? :jawdrop:


Now that's a reason for his play :cheer:


----------



## VeN

Jet said:


> Oh yikes. Let me add something real quick about him.
> 
> One more player that has really has me upset is Jerry Stackhouse. I've never liked Jerry, but honestly... he pulls a groin muscle every 3 weeks, and that's something to be shaky about. I think you should just place him on injured reserve and have him sing the National Anthem every game, because he can't _miss_ doing that, everyone enjoys it, and it's offensive to no one, unlike his jumper... or... lack thereof?
> 
> Oh and sorry for whoever I insulted about French part. I don't care much for France.
> 
> BTW, Happy Birthday Josh Howard! We all love you!  Not only is it his Birthday, it's his Golden Birthday so he better kick it tomorrow... or else.


lol :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh

How about JHo having his birthday bash after the loss last game?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> How about JHo having his birthday bash after the loss last game?


We know he has a reason to celebrate the coming of the offseason.

(Personally, I think a lot of players look forward to having time off - a lot of them are set for life, why should they play hard every night?)


----------



## edwardcyh

xray said:


> (a lot of them are set for life, why should they play hard every night?)


That's the same attitude I have when I came to work this morning.....


----------



## nbanoitall

i'm by no means a fan of avery johnson, but even in denver and other cities where things are working out. we always blame the coach. its always the coaches head we want to roll


----------



## VeN

nbanoitall said:


> i'm by no means a fan of avery johnson, but even in denver and other cities where things are working out. we always blame the coach. its always the coaches head we want to roll


if you watched the games like we do youd undersxtand


----------



## t1no

VeN said:


> if you watched the games like we do youd undersxtand


Very true and after two choke jobs (Heat and Golden State), it's time to start blaming the coach.


----------



## DaRizzle

Well he probably has years and years left in his coaching career to make me right but...When he started as a coach I claimed he would end up in the HOF as one...oops


----------



## t1no

DaRizzle said:


> Well he probably has years and years left in his coaching career to make me right but...When he started as a coach I claimed he would end up in the HOF as one...oops


Yes he does and he still has a lot to learn. But we are a veteran team with old players, we need an experienced coach that has done it all, not a coach that is still deciding on who to start.


----------



## edwardcyh

AJ is a *GREAT.... ASSISTANT COACH*.


----------



## Jet

Speaking of assistant coaches, what ever happened to Del Harris? I never knew.


----------



## croco

He took a break this season, I think he never retired.


----------



## VeN

it had somethin to do with his daughter, she goes to frisco hs i heard


----------

